# Prosense stitcher for OBS Studio



## -WOLF- (Dec 21, 2017)

-WOLF- submitted a new resource:

Prosense stitcher for OBS Studio - 360 degree video stitching filter



> Prosense.tv team proudly announces 360 degree video stitcher plugin for OBS Studio.
> 
> This plugin is made as filter and transforms fish eye image into equirectangular one.
> *
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## rsol (Dec 29, 2017)

struggling with this one. tried both huggin and ptgui files...

I was attempting to get one source to be warped as to be placed in the 360 space. 
Anyone willing to do a walkthrough? Ive used MS-ICE which is pretty much automated.
so im new to hugin and thought i did all the right things. im missing something and hope anyone else has managed to find the golden ticket. any takers? At present there is zero change and i just have a webcam sat up in the corner whatever i try.


----------



## Gian (Dec 29, 2017)

hey rsol that's what I'm trying as well, to get a flat source to be warped as a part of he sphere. didn't find anything working yet.


----------



## Alucard (Dec 30, 2017)

A video or a picture guide could be useful here, I had trouble setting it up same like the two guys above my comment.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 3, 2018)

Do you follow my step by step guide?
It's in GitHub repo: https://github.com/prosensetv/prosense-obs-stitcher/blob/master/doc/Stitching with Hugin.pdf


----------



## rsol (Jan 15, 2018)

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rsol (Jan 15, 2018)

wolf mate. thanks for setting up a how-to. im not sure what ive done wrong here. followed it to the letter yet still stuck in the same place. 
I kinda feel a bit foolish if its working for you but it seems im missing something. 
im only trying it with one image. is that going to matter here?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2018)

rsol said:


> wolf mate. thanks for setting up a how-to. im not sure what ive done wrong here. followed it to the letter yet still stuck in the same place.
> I kinda feel a bit foolish if its working for you but it seems im missing something.
> im only trying it with one image. is that going to matter here?


Where do you stuck?
How do you think to get panorama from one image?


----------



## rsol (Jan 24, 2018)

im just testing. just want to do things one at a time. can it only be achieved with two or more images?


----------



## rsol (Jan 24, 2018)

could you maybe send me a link to a file? something i can plug into obs to demonstrate it? that way i might reverse engineer the process.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 26, 2018)

rsol said:


> could you maybe send me a link to a file? something i can plug into obs to demonstrate it? that way i might reverse engineer the process.


Here is a link to files: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ZfC7R3QZsX5X8-lKM-HwAAtGVgU5rWm0/view?usp=sharing
Both PtGUI and Hugin projects included. Masks are BW because I wanted to save space. You can create any PNGs with alpha.


----------



## rsol (Jan 29, 2018)

thanks mate. im sure ill work out where i went wrong. thanks for your patience.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 30, 2018)

rsol said:


> thanks mate. im sure ill work out where i went wrong. thanks for your patience.


I've recorded entire process on video. https://youtu.be/vVJ-PX-wfVw


----------



## cevanno (Mar 24, 2019)

Could this be used to properly reproject less than a 360 pano? I'd like to see if this can support the google and facebook 180 or 3d180 formats that can be achieved with a single or SBS cameras (180x180 per eye for FB and 140x140 for YT).  This seems very powerful but solving this puzzle is not obvious in either Hugin or prosense.


----------



## Pasan Madusanka (May 20, 2020)

I am trying to use this to stream a live capture from unreal engine. I have a 360 rig setup in unreal with 6 cameras. They successfully output 6 footages. I imported6 initial images from the 6 cameras to hugine and made a perfect stitching. When plugging them in to OBS front,back,left,right views works perfectly. But top and bottom images does not align properly. Same problem happens with  PTGui. Can some one help?

PTGUI View :





OBS view:


----------



## RandalP (Jul 14, 2020)

Hi Wolf... just learned about Prosense Stitcher. Looks like a great plugin. Thanks for the helpful info in the Forum. Can you tell me if Stitcher can help with a really simple issue I'm having. One of my video sources for OBS is a security camera with a very wide field of view. So there is a lot of fisheye distortion. I'm able to correct this on a still picture using PtGUI. Can I use the PtGUI project file in Stitcher to remove the distortion in the live feed? Do I need a mask as well? Note that I only have one input source - so don't need to stitch anything together. Thanks again.


----------



## OlivierBiron (Jan 28, 2021)

I am trying to follow the tutorial and the mask does not seem to get applied.
I am left with the images not being process. Is there a little trick somewhere that i have not seen.


----------



## rustco (Mar 8, 2021)

Hi,
Is there any suggestions how to get the Google drive demo to work? I am having the same issue as Olivier. Or should I remake the Hugin project from scratch?


----------

